# Why so little interest?



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

There seemed to be quite some interest when Greco initially floated the idea of an amp building course. There is one now on offer, but the response has been very tepid. Would anyone care to offer their thoughts on what might be going on? This could guide us in tailoring the course to attract more participants. Some thoughts:
1) Cost - at $200 before group discount it's very economical compared to other courses currently available (in the US).
2) Location - although Toronto is a large population centre perhaps the interested forum members would prefer it be held elsewhere.
3) Host - Trinity Amps seems to be well respected.
4) Amp - their Tramp amp is new (and very interesting), but largely unknown to the wider guitar playing public.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

John...I'd like to add #5:

5) Dates - Possibly potential registrants are vacationing.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm in Quebec and I cant leave the wife and kids for a road trip


----------



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

Tabarnac - I look for any excuse


----------



## brimc76 (Feb 14, 2008)

For me it's the timing and cost. I just picked up a Li'L Dawg D-Lux chassis, cabinet and Weber speaker (put it all together once I got the separate pieces) and then saw the announcement about the amp building course. I would love to be on this course believe me but I think the cost is actually $200 for the course (before group discount), $380 for the kit without the cabinet or speaker (or tubes?),plus 13% HST. 
Just bad timing for me right now as far as cash flow goes.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

zurn said:


> I'm in Quebec and I cant leave the wife and kids for a road trip


same thing here. , i could go,..but quite a trip to do alone realy


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

My Tramp kit should be here any day.

I was thinking of taking the course but I have too much going on this summer.

AJC


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

It sounds great, but in my case it's a combination of time restrictions and getting into Toronto. Toronto isn't that far from me, but I am so damn busy this summer that it's far enough to be too far. 

Plus there is the fact that going to Toronto just ends up being too pricey for me. The price for the course is very fair, but with gas, parking, food it's just too much for me.


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

If I recall, the initial interest was shown during the dead of winter, generally a time when people are in more need of things in which to engage themselves. Too many summertime distractions going on, maybe...


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2006)

Sounds like this is better as a late fall venue and so we can review that option and try again. I do agree and besides, who wants to be indoors in the summertime. Look for an update. 

How about some suggestions regarding dates then?


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

coco said:


> Sounds like this is better a late fall venue and so we can review that option and try again. I do agree and besides, who wants to be indoors in the summertime. Look for an update.
> 
> How about some suggestions regarding dates then?


I'm already happy with my Trinity kit build and looking to build a Triwatt or 18 watt next, so I'm out on this course (though I've been recommending it to others), but I'd avoid :

- Summer (vacations, hot, enough going on already, patios steal the money)
- September (kids just back to school for many so hard to get away with so much to adapt to for families)
- mid-November to mid-January - very few people are looking at spending cash on themselves before or during the holiday season and right after there is always a little financial catch up. Also time commitments in December are awful for most.

To me, that would leave two options 
- October. I could see this working pretty well. Cooler, but not snowy (if driving/vacationing to T.O.). People can go with the idea of learning one with you and if it's a success, picking up another Trinity project to get them through the winter on their own.

- February to April - this to me is the block I always find myself wanting to build something in. It's hard to spend money in that season because of awful weather and everyone is going stir crazy indoors and looking for a hobby, a distraction, something to build up some post winter blaw intrigue and self worth. And ad in the "that's what I want to spend my refund on" mentality ...an amp building course is perfect then.

Wow, do I ever overthink things.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

This summer has been amazing! Great weather, sunny an hot. My wife and I have spent most of our free time out doors.

Sure, I miss playing guitar (although we were still gigging monthly) and working on amps.

But the cold weather, snow and darkness at 5pm will be here soon enough 

AJC


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Timing. October/November or Jan-April would be best for me.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

As a minor member of the "build team" I think that October is good to aim for. I am sure all of us are watching this thread for everyones input as we would like to make the build available to as many interested people as possible.


----------



## Gene Machine (Sep 22, 2007)

I'd spend the money in a second.

It's the timing. I'm out of country during that time. I there was another later in the year, maybe.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Location, timing, work obligations, family responsibilities. (If it was Tuesday mornings from 8 to 10, Sept-April, within a few miles of home, I could make it work, but that's so absolutely unrealistic.) One of the reasons I quit working for someone else to become self-employed was so that I could do more "professional development"...it hasn't worked out that way.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2006)

All good feedback. Thanks. We'll set a new date and hope to catch more people.


----------

